# Peddle Iron Tomorow



## HOBIE

Am planning on doing a few mile tomorrow. Hope its as nice


----------



## Bloden

Sounds like a good plan. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## HOBIE

Thanks Bloden am hoping to get out tomo again. We had hail/rain at teatime today. It was sunny this morn. See what sundays like


----------



## HOBIE

Been out & was Great. Not a breath of wind & sun was oot !   I looked at weather news & looks bad for later.  Enjoyed


----------



## gail1

glad to hear you enjoyed it


----------



## Northerner

Good for you Hobie!  We're expecting a LOT of rain soon


----------



## HOBIE

Enjoyed it that much have been for a walk this afternoon.  Will enjoy tea.   Still no rain or wind


----------



## sbettoni

Its been glorious like late summer here in Greater Manchester today, been playing football Saturday and Sunday with my son and hips n knees aching now lol  good exercise though!


----------



## HOBIE

Hope u & son enjoyed SB


----------



## HOBIE

I don't get the time to really plan things but hope Jack is not out tomorrow cos I would like to be out on cycle


----------



## HOBIE

Mr Frosty was not out & I tested Libre again & is excellent for this type of thing.  Well happy with it


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> Mr Frosty was not out & I tested Libre again & is excellent for this type of thing.  Well happy with it



Good to hear Hobie


----------



## HOBIE

Hopefully out tomo morning again. Not to far but a couple of mile


----------



## HOBIE

Ground was wet but had stopped raining   Looks black now


----------



## HOBIE

Out today only about 5m but really enjoyed  Was not warm but sun was trying.


----------



## HOBIE

Am hoping to be out tomorrow


----------



## HOBIE

Was out this morning & did about 4m, Walk this afternoon at a wedding tomorrow so switch off tomorrow


----------



## HOBIE

Out tomorrow ! was cool today watching son play football but did not rain ! Fingers Xed its nice


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> Out tomorrow ! was cool today watching son play football but did not rain ! Fingers Xed its nice



Hope you have a good day Hobie!


----------



## HOBIE

Thanks Northy. Will let you know how far & what its like


----------



## HOBIE

Did over 6 miles up & down hillicks, was nice & before everyone had got up & about. Was 6 of us out inc a lad from Israel.( a long way to peddle. I love Bobbie Thompson. When two coloured Kids joined his school & his mother asked where is Nigeria ? He answered I don't know but they go home for lunch)


----------



## HOBIE

Alarm is set for tomorrow morning. Even me "Wife" is coming out !


----------



## HOBIE

A good bunch out today, Did more than 15 mile & rain kept away  Enjoyed


----------



## HOBIE

Over 5 miles today & sun out , cool but makes you feel better


----------



## HOBIE

Planned to go out in Morning.  Sun was out tonight so hopefully good to mo   Hope he got his hat on


----------



## HOBIE

Short run out today 2mile


----------



## HOBIE

Been nice today so fingers "X" for tomo


----------



## HOBIE

Planning to be out on Mountain bike


----------



## HOBIE

Good ride sun out


----------



## HOBIE

Planning to be out on bike in morning   Work in afternoon


----------



## HOBIE

A good day !  Winter is on its way. Bright but cool & job done as well


----------



## Matt Cycle

Excellent Hobie.  It was a nice day when I went out.  Where did you go?  How far?


----------



## HOBIE

I live about 1mile from the coast & went to South Shields along the cliffs where the Great North Run ends. I used to spend days a week in the North sea,windyboard,jetski & catamaran   These days it looks to cold. I cleared ice off a lake & went windsurfing in my youth   Did about 8mile today


----------



## HOBIE

Hopefully out tomorrow after watching son at football


----------



## HOBIE

Watching son play "Footy" first then out on Bike.  Sun was out today so its bound to rain to mo !


----------



## HOBIE

Was nice today, cold but no wet stuff. Hope to be out tomorrow


----------



## Matt Cycle

Did you manage to get out on the bike today Hobie?

It's been a bit of a weekend washout (and very windy) here so no cycling for me.   I went for a walk instead.

It's not looking too promising at this stage for next week either but hopefully things will change and the weather will improve.


----------



## HOBIE

Did not go far but was still out. It was cold & the older I get the colder I am . I used to spend 3 days a week in the North Sea having fun


----------



## HOBIE

Will be out this weekend, weather today nice & warm so going to make the most of it


----------



## HOBIE

Looked good last nt so was out before 9 & more than 3.5 mile & not below 10mile an hour .  Sun was out & gone in now


----------



## Matt Cycle

Good for you Hobie.


----------



## HOBIE

Has been nice weather in last few days so guess what I am doing tomorrow morn


----------

